# Prospective build for Mr. Willis



## cole226 (Feb 8, 2013)

Lee, I know you like to tinker. How about this one? :dunno: It's ugly enough to be cute. 









I found this credited to 
Gary Everhart's Railroad Picture Archives!


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

That is a "Fireless Cooker" locomotive.

For those who never heard of this,
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fireless_locomotive


----------



## Spence (Oct 15, 2015)

It certainly is different!


----------



## Lehigh74 (Sep 25, 2015)

If you are going to have a loco like that, you also need a source of steam or compressed air. A power plant or steam generator.


----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

Big Ed said:


> That is a "Fireless Cooker" locomotive.
> 
> For those who never heard of this,
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fireless_locomotive


 Thank you for the link to info about these locos. Often our members refer to things and practices that they assume everyone knows about. We get new members here now and then who know nothing about railroading and its modeling. It's great when info is supplied so that we all can learn. Thanks again! :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Fire21 said:


> Thank you for the link to info about these locos. Often our members refer to things and practices that they assume everyone knows about. We get new members here now and then who know nothing about railroading and its modeling. It's great when info is supplied so that we all can learn. Thanks again! :smilie_daumenpos:


Instead of me trying to explain it's operation, a link even if from Wiki, is far easier to post. 

I would think more then a few never heard of them.


----------



## cole226 (Feb 8, 2013)

Very interesting guys.

I wonder where and why C&O needed these?


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

How they work?









We have a restored one right here in the state of New Jersey. :smilie_daumenpos:

At the Whippany railroad Museum, that is where I got that picture.
A little free advertising for them.

Anyone visiting here in Joisey should pay them a visit.
They have a bunch of things there.
http://www.whippanyrailwaymuseum.ne...rail-equipment/fireless-cooker-0-4-0f-no-7240

Edit,
5/10 mins away is this, https://www.urhs.org/about
Made up by a bunch of Member-Organizations.
Whippany Railway is one. 
They do offer tours.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

cole226 said:


> Very interesting guys.
> 
> I wonder where and why C&O needed these?


Read the wiki it explains the why.
More RR's then the C&O used them.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

In the Whippany link click equipment to see what is there.

My favorite Biggest little railroad (CNJ) parts of the famous Blue Comet is there.

http://www.whippanyrailwaymuseum.net/exhibits/equipment/passenger-cars/the-jersey-coast


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Maybe Lee can make an actual working model. :thumbsup:


----------



## ebtnut (Mar 9, 2017)

There were several large chemical plants in the Kanawha valley around Charleston where it would have been dangerous to have an open fire anywhere nearby. These units were also used around coal-fired power plants to switch hopper cars. The power plant was a ready-made source for superheated water. These units were cheaper to operate since they didn't need constant fire-tending. I saw one at a PENELEC plant along the Susquehanna River that was remotely controlled by a man with a control unit around his neck. He controlled forward, reverse, speed and braking. He coupled and uncoupled the cars as needed. We once had two fireless locos at the PEPCO power plant in Alexandria, VA.


----------

